# Bachelor Degree VS. Masters



## echotraveler (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello kitchen lovers! 

my name is Arturo and i love to cook, since i was 12 ive had certain passion for food in general, i sort specialize on food testing...i just know the good dish from every restaurant around, sort of a rest. guide, lol.

I wanted to study culinary but, opinions and doubt got me, so i studied Finance...i did like it but it didn't feed my passions ones bit. Now i have a BS in Finance and i want to study Culinary.

So now im in a bad position here, i would like a masters, but the ocean of schools is very confusing, the culinary school rankings dont seem trust worthy, and im not sure if im ready to take a masters in culinary or another BS. I feel like natural for cooking, because i like to work hard, my tongue is privilaged :lip:, i cant stop cooking and buying ingredients. 


i would love to have any help, ill make a search for advice on the forum...but any help i coudl get would be nice


i know cornell and nyu offer masters in alimentation i believe...

i already ordered info from cia and liason in ontario canada..

i would like to study in Canada because of the life style they have...


----------



## echotraveler (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey!

ive been doing some reading...im guessing i shouldn't study, i need to work...

my experience is very vague, since i worked from time to time in a small italian restaurant for about 3 years, the chef is my mentor and he thought me 2 sauces Carbonara, and Alfredo, ive learned on my own some others .....and well i simply go to the internet and look for recipes to work on....carrot soups, mushroom sauces/creams, some thai recipes.....local carribean cuisine ....

i have no fear of doing every recipe i can with the ingredients ive got...




hey just for the heck of it heres a list of ingredients i love


bell peppers (yellow orange and red)
salt and pepper (duh~lol)
Shalots
Pearl onion golden and white
Garlic
Cebollin
...waterver i think im rambling i just want to talk about food since i get up till i go to sleep, ive done this since i can remember....:blush:


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

I am like you when it comes to the love of cooking. I worked in finance also, but moved to PA about a year ago, and have been lucky enough not to have to work right now. I just enrolled in l'academie de cuisine on a recreational basis only. I will be taking a 20 week class that seems to cover just about everything. It's a start anyway. It gives 6 credits and some type of certificate, but that's not why I want to do it. I want to expand my cooking ability, and heck, just for the fun of it. The school was voted among the top 10 schools in the US and Canada last year, so this might be what you are looking for. They do about 1000 classes a year, so I am sure there will be something for you. Good luck.


----------



## echotraveler (Jan 14, 2008)

thanx for the reply dude! right now im trying to follow a path, im 25 and the sweet desperation of "what to do" is making me crazy. right now i work on customer service for a life insurance company, its cool "comfort zone", but it doesn't cultivate my interests. Don't get me wrong it has helped my people skills, but has nothing to do with creativity or production (my passions).

Im also involved with event production, in 2007 i produced more than 60 band shows in bars around Puerto Rico. making promotion, booking bars, bands, buying lights and sound for the events...it all started with my band which is now retired because the drummer died of colon cancer....25, death, work, production + my need to follow a definitive path has me confused...

thats why im looking for my true callings.......its fun, confusing, and im starting to feel without a mission...phases

either way im human, and i need to eat every day...


----------

